# National Show Peterborough



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

I have just received this e-mail from Warners, the show organisers. As only 27 of the 73 on our list have booked. I thought I'd pass the info on to encourage you  


Dear Jenny

The National Motorhome Show 23 - 25 April 2010, East of England Showground, Peterborough

This is just a reminder for you to pass on to your members who may be thinking of attending the above show.

If your members pre-book their pitch before the closing date of Thursday 1 April, stating Motorhomefacts.com is their club they will automatically be entered into the draw to win £500 cash!!

Pre-booked Camping Prices are:
Arrive Thursday £35
Arrive Friday £32
Arrive Saturday £29
(prices include £2 club discount)

Entertainment Tickets:
Adult £15
Child £7

Good luck to all your members and we look forward to seeing your club at the show.

Don't forget to confirm your booking on the MHF list once you have booked with Warners. If you haven't done this before, this is where the list is:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=265


----------



## loughrigg

We were hoping to come along, but had held off making arrangments because my brother-in-law had let us know (just before Christmas) that he would be getting married in April/May.

He has just confirmed the date as April 24th   and we now have a house full of assorted family to entertain all weekend.

Maybe next year.

Mike


----------



## ingram

*Peterborough Motorhome Show April 2010*

Are the 'Facts' having a rally pitch at Peterborough this year?

Harvey


----------



## locovan

The answer is yes they are :wink: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=265


----------



## ingram

Bit disappointing having to wait that long for an answer!  

Harvey


----------



## DABurleigh

You would have thought she had better things to do today, like be at hubby's beck and call 

Dave


----------



## locovan

ingram said:


> Bit disappointing having to wait that long for an answer!
> 
> Harvey


Sorry 5 mins ---must try harder :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

see you there :wink:


----------



## locovan

DABurleigh said:


> You would have thought she had better things to do today, like be at hubby's beck and call
> 
> Dave


Im always at his beck and call :roll:


----------



## 96706

So is Mrs D! :lol:

....... or at least, that's what she tells me


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If at all possibe could all on the rally list that have not yet booked with Warners please get a move booking, as we cannot get more space until you have all booked and there might be few more of us wanting to attend :roll: 

So chop chop folks :lol: there are 45 on the list still showing un-confirmed if you have now booked could you please let us know if you cannot confirm yourself. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi All

Only a month to go before pre-booking closes for this show at 9am on 1/4/2010.

You will only be allowed to park in the Motorhomefacts area if you pre-book your place putting Motorhomefacts.com as your club, Warners are very strict on this, but you do get a £2 discount for doing it   

Only half the members with their names on the provisional list have confirmed their bookings so far. 8O 8O 

So please get yourselves booked and make sure of your place in our area.


----------



## DABurleigh

Hmmmnnn. I knew this would happen. I think I've booked/bought Peterborough tickets. But I haven't got anything on my credit card bill that screams "This is your motorhoming weekend in Peterborough, Dave!" and they won't send tickets or an acknowledgement until after the closing date.

Must get more organised but sometimes life is a fast conveyor belt when you are just trying to deal with bureaucratic domestic trivia in between working long and hard and falling asleep :-(

Dave


----------



## CliveMott

We have booked. Have been told we will be parked with some other hacks! But anybody is welcome to find us and swap insults with us. R4MOT is the plate. Most likely a load of canvas out as well.

C.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Dave

I have to e-mail my contact at Warners on Monday to try to up our place numbers, I can ask her to check if your name is on our list if you would like me to? Let me know.


----------



## DABurleigh

You're a star, Jen, thanks


----------



## zulurita

Jen, Jacquie,

Please can you remove me from the list as we are now going to Shepton Show in April. Didn't really fancy doing two shows in quick succession.

Thanks, Rita


----------



## clianthus

Hi Rita

I've taken you off the list, thanks for letting us know.

Look forward to seeing you at Shepton.


----------



## mandyandandy

Just want to add if you get your MMM by subscription and know the name it is sent to and the post code you also save another £2. 

I have booked and it cost me £30 with £2 off for MHF and another £2 for MMM . 

See you all there
Mandy


----------



## geraldandannie

42 out of 85 confirmed now.

If you're not sure how to confirm your attendance (once you've booked your tickets) - when you book your provisional place here on MHF, you will be sent an email from MHF (actually from "[email protected]").

Within that email is a link to confirm your booking with us, and turn the nasty red "NO" in the attendees list to a lovely green "YES". But don't do this until you actually book and pay for your tickets with the show organisers. Then click the link, and you'll be confirmed  

Gerald


----------



## sersol

"If you're not sure how to confirm your attendance (once you've booked your tickets) - when you book your provisional place here on MHF, you will be sent an email from MHF (actually from "[email protected]")." 

I have never had that email :? ,the system always relies on Lady J chasing me up,but it works 

Gary


----------



## RedSonja

Check your junk mail. Sometimes the e mail ends up in there.

Sonja


----------



## locovan

Is it me only I have booked and then i came back to confrm and nothing happens???? it stays red and wont go to green :roll:


----------



## clianthus

Hi Mavis

Quite a lot of folks don't seem to get the e-mail, but it does usually work if you do get it and use it to confirm?

It doesn't really matter, as long as we know you have booked we can always confirm you, so you are now a lovely YES


----------



## locovan

OOOOO I have gone green now :lol: :lol: :lol: thanks


----------



## LadyJ

sersol said:


> "If you're not sure how to confirm your attendance (once you've booked your tickets) - when you book your provisional place here on MHF, you will be sent an email from MHF (actually from "[email protected]")."
> 
> I have never had that email :? ,the system always relies on Lady J chasing me up,but it works
> 
> Gary


Well have you booked Gary???????? :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 1300man

im booked to,so put on  list please.


----------



## LadyJ

Well done 1300man Tony  all confirmed


Now that just leaves 39 more of you to book and get confirmed :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

sersol said:


> I have never had that email :? ,the system always relies on Lady J chasing me up,but it works


Check which email address is entered in the following two places:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-editprofile.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/account-edituser.html

Don't forget to click on "Submit" or "Save changes", as appropriate :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We still have 39 on the rally list unconfirmed :roll: could you please all get your bums into gear and get booking with Warners else we might not have enough room to fit you all in  as Warners only allot us room for the ones they have as booked.

If any more of you are thinking of going to Peterborough then please be quick adding your names to the rally list and BOOKING with Warners a.s.a.p

If you cannot confirm yourselves then post on here and one of the rally staff will do it for you.


Jacquie


----------



## Hezbez

Hi,

Can you take my name off Peterborough list please. We have a family wedding that weekend that we need to go to.

Thanks


----------



## LadyJ

Hezbez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you take my name off Peterborough list please. We have a family wedding that weekend that we need to go to.
> 
> Thanks


Ok Morag all removed now thanks for letting us know

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

DABurleigh said:


> Hmmmnnn. I knew this would happen. I think I've booked/bought Peterborough tickets. But I haven't got anything on my credit card bill that screams "This is your motorhoming weekend in Peterborough, Dave!" and they won't send tickets or an acknowledgement until after the closing date.
> 
> Must get more organised but sometimes life is a fast conveyor belt when you are just trying to deal with bureaucratic domestic trivia in between working long and hard and falling asleep :-(
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

I have heard back from Warners and you have booked.

They say tickets will start to be sent out in the next couple of weeks. When you all start to receive them be sure to check that you are booked with Motorhomefacts.com.

They also say that up to Friday we only had 39 booked with MHF :?: :?:

Can the rest of you with your names on the MHF provisional list either let us know if you do NOT now intend to go so we can take your names off, or book your tickets and confirm as soon as you can. Thanks.


----------



## ambegayo

*Peterborough*

Just booked the Peterborough Show arriving Thursday. 
Taken me nearly an hour (resetting passwords etc  :!:

Wendy


----------



## clianthus

Hi Wendy

Well done and thanks for letting us know.

Can you add yourself to our list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=265

Then confirm yourself from the e-mail you will receive. Thanks.


----------



## jakjon

hi 
Have just booked for Peterbrough arrive thursday can you please confirm us 

Jakjon


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks John all confirmed  


Any more now booked??????????




Jacquie


----------



## navman

Hiya..

Just got in confirmed arriving Friday Leave Sunday...


----------



## clianthus

Hi navman

Thanks for letting us know, you need to add yourself to the MHF list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=265

When you have done it, you will receive an e-mail which tells you how to confirm your place.

Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## geraldandannie

D'oh! Just beat me to it, Jen :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## clianthus

Sorry Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We still have 34 unconfirmed on the rally list :roll: now if you don't want me to name you all, please get and book and confirm your selves else Warners might not give us enough room for you all. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## mandyandandy

Just wanted to thank you Jacquie for all the time this takes you to NAG adults into following through their bookings. 

It seems everytime there is a show you have to do this and it seems a little unfair that people can't just come out and say yes we are going or no we aren't. 

I know some peoples lives can be unpredictable but if they explained this to you it would save you the nagging. 

Bless you!!! and thanks    

Mandy


----------



## DABurleigh

That's OK, Mandy, they enjoy nagging! Thought all women did, actually 

Dave


----------



## artona

I have not booked because although if we go we would like to camp with MHF we will not know 100% for definate if we can attend for another couple of weeks.


----------



## coppo

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> We still have 34 unconfirmed on the rally list :roll: now if you don't want me to name you all, please get and book and confirm your selves else Warners might not give us enough room for you all. Thanks
> 
> Jacquie


We have sent the order form back with the cheque on monday, so they should have received it by now.

Paul.


----------



## clianthus

Hi coppo

Thanks for letting us know, I have confirmed you on the MHF list.

Anyone else booked now?


----------



## 2Dreamers

*Peterborough*

Hi Jenny or Jackie,

Could you confirm us as going, will arrive Friday pm.

Just booked with Warners via internet.

Many thanks

Ed & Julie


----------



## clianthus

Hi 2Dreamers

I've confirmed you on the MHF list, hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

Sorry to keep nagging but we still have 34 unconfirmed!!

Can you please book as soon as you are able as the number we have booked dictates which area we will be put in at the show. 

Also the show organisers will not let us increase our reserved places any more than we already have done, as according to their records we only have 63 attendees not 97 as is shown on our rally list. So by not booking until the last minute you may well stop another member being able to attend.


----------



## clianthus

Well there is only one place left for this show now, so get your name down fast if you want it!!

Could anyone with their name down who has now decided not to go, please let me know so that I can take them off the list and make space for another member.

The reason we have been "nagging" is that once we have some more booked with Warners, they may let us increase our reserved spaces but until then we can't do anything about it sorry!

You can't blame them really as we have less then 2/3rds of the folks on our list who have actually booked with them. So according to their list we still have space for 40 vans so don't need to increase the space available.

You may really help your fellow members to go to the show if you book with Warners ASAP or let us know if you want taking off the list.

 EDIT : This rally is now full!


----------



## locovan

How do we know if we are on their list.
The money has gone out of my bank --but mistakes do happen?


----------



## clianthus

Hi Mavis

The tickets will start to be sent out in the next couple of weeks, when you get your ticket make sure it has MHFacts on it.

If it hasn't you should contact them asap to get it changed.

Before the show they send a copy of their list to our rally marshals and (Hopefully) to me, we then try to make sure that the lists match! 

You'll know when we've got the list from the panic posting when we try to match them up. :wink: :wink: These are the joys of being the Rally Secretary


----------



## smurfinguk

Hi all 
sorry we cant make Peterborough but look forward to meeting you all later in the year
Resa and Eric


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

I have been in touch with Warners and they have allowed us to increase our reserved pitches to an absolute maximum of 120.

I have altered the rally listing so the rally is not showing full and if anyone else does want to go, you can add your names to the list now.


----------



## LadyJ

smurfinguk said:


> Hi all
> sorry we cant make Peterborough but look forward to meeting you all later in the year
> Resa and Eric


Ok Resa thanks for letting us know I will take you of the rally list.

Now that makes 29 still showing un confirmed :roll: please please please folks get a move on booking with Warners and letting us know you have booked.

Jacquie


----------



## tramp

hi all.
we have booked unconfirmed , will confirm tomorrow after booking at warners,

gorden bennet lifes to fas t at the mow :lol: :lol: bought camper which shaneem hasn`t seen yet and collect week before show  and booked 3 rallies.

8O 8O 8O 

if the earth moves i`ve just been murdered  

see you all there and Gerald book the sunshine please NO NEWBURY WEATHER :twisted:


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Russell I see you are now all confirmed  now that only leaves 27 more on the rally list to confirm :roll: if you don't want me to list you all on my naughty listy could you all please get booking a.s.a.p and turn the NO to YES on the rally list.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Could you all please download the MHF Badge and add your user name to it and place in your window when arriving at Peterborough as this helps our marshal a great deal especially if its peeing down :lol: and if we need to find you in amongst the crowd. If you click on it it will enlarge it for you to print off

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

We still have 25 un confirmed folks on the rally list please please please can you all get booking with Warners if you are intending coming to Peterborough.


Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

Have just booked & paid for this great event, see you all soon

regards chris & gail


----------



## oldenstar

Hi all

Just booked and paid online-have also added name to provisional attendees and waited with baited breath.

Where's me e-mail to confirm?

In its absence could someone please confirm our attendance-
Thursday arrival till Monday.

Ta in advance

Paul


----------



## clianthus

Hi Paul

All confirmed, thanks for letting us know, hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

You now only have 2 weeks in which to pre book with Warners for Peterborough and we do still have 16 of you showing un confirmed :roll: 8O 

Those still unconfirmed are

JimM
Woofer
Bronto
meurig
caz_cat
dpal3
Artona
Waspes
cloudrider
charleyfen
thedoc
Preacherned
scottie
spins
starsprit03
canyon995

If you would all be so kind as to either book or let us know if you are not attending it would be a great help. Thank you

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

My tickets have just come through :wink:


----------



## 96706

Ours too received today. All seems in order for the *****


----------



## pepe

*peterborough*

got ours today also. all looks good.see you all there. mick


----------



## coppo

ours came today, MHF stated on them.

Paul.


----------



## OldAgeTravellers

clianthus said:


> Before the show they send a copy of their list to our rally marshals and (Hopefully) to me, we then try to make sure that the lists match! :wink: :wink: These are the joys of being the Rally Secretary


Hi we booked and confirmed some time ago but I think just after that I got MHF to change our name to the one we are most known by.
So can you change our name on the list from "Lurker" to "OldAgeTravellers" because you will not be able to match us on the list otherwise. :? 
Hopefully the tickets will come soon as we leave the South of France where we live to travel to the show via Scotland.
Not looking forward to the Zebrugge to Rosyth ferry. Anybody know of some good seasick pills? 
Steve


----------



## LadyJ

Ok Steve I have now taken Lurker off the rally list and added OldAgeTravellers on, thanks for letting us know  


Have a safe journey



Jacquie


----------



## jeffro

*motorhome show*

sorry cant make it can you please take me off the list thank you Jeffro


----------



## geraldandannie

I've removed you, jeffro. Hope to see you soon.

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Now we still have 12 unconfirmed

Those still unconfirmed are

JimM
Woofer
Bronto*
meurig
caz_cat*
dpal3
Artona
cloudrider
charleyfen*
thedoc
scottie
spins



If you would all be so kind as to either book or let us know if you are not attending it would be a great help. Thank you

Poor Jen is going to look a right wally asking Warners for all the extra space and us not having the folks booking  



Jacquie


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> Poor Jen is going to look a right wally
> Jacquie


I'm glad I never said that. rayc


----------



## OldAgeTravellers

Thanks Jacquie. Strangely I got an email from my Daughter-in-law yesterday to say that the tickets have arrived. I forgot that I asked for them to be sent there in case they were late arriving. So no probs.
Where does it say on them that we are camping with MHF so I can ask her to check. :?:

Steve


----------



## LadyJ

OldAgeTravellers said:


> Where does it say on them that we are camping with MHF so I can ask her to check. :?:
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

I have no idea haven't got mine yet :lol: but it should have MHF or M/Facts on them somewhere :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Your Big ticket for the Winderscreen says M'FACTS


----------



## waspes

Hi can you please remove my name of the list as we have sold our house and expecting to be moving around the end of April.

Thanks Peter.


----------



## clianthus

Hi waspes

Thanks for letting us know, I've removed you from the list.

Hope the house move goes ok.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Only 11 days left now folks in which to pre book with Warner's for this show rally.

Could the unconfirmed please let us know when they have booked.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see starspirit03 has confirmed himself on the rally list  

Now that leaves 13 unconfirmed still!!!

Any more of you booked yet???


Jacquie


----------



## mygalnme

Will have to be a day trip only for us this year...don,t get back from hols till 19th then in London for 2 days for theatre break, to see Mama Mia.
Perhaps just as well we changed the van at this show last year and him indoors is saying I quite like...... :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

We will be a Peterborough with the F iamma Stand and free fitting on awnings for any body ineterested.

Plus we will be bringing a selection of motorhomes for apraisal and hopefully sell, all with five years free habitation services in the price.

Peter


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Preacherned for letting me know you have now booked  

Now that just leaves 11 more to let us know when they have booked

Those still unconfirmed are

JimM
Bronto*
meurig
caz_cat*
dpal3
Artona
charleyfen*
scottie
spins 

Jacquie


----------



## sweetie

Hi just booked with warners to arrive on thursday.

Steve


----------



## clianthus

Hi sweetie

Thanks for letting us know. I see you have added yourself to the MHF list so I have now confirmed you.


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks you only have 8 days now left in which to book to camp with us at Peterborough :wink: 



Jacquie


----------



## artona

Hi

We are all booked up

stew


----------



## clianthus

Thanks Stew, you are confirmed on the list now.

Still a few left to confirm they have booked with Warners:

JimM
Bronto
meurig
scottie
Spins
caz_cat
dpal3
charleyfen
Happyrunner

Club pre-booking closes at 9.00am on Thursday 1st April. 

If you decide to attend after that date you can still pay on the gate and go in General Camping.

If there is anyone on the above list who has now decided not to go, please let us know. Thanks.


----------



## mandyandandy

At the moment we have a slight problem that the tickets have disappeared but hopefully they are not in the paper waste already gone to the tip.  

See you there, even if it is just through the hedge  

Mandy


----------



## LadyJ

Jen you can take cloudrider off the naughty listy he's booked  


Have any more of you now booked?????


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Ok cloudrider off the naughty list :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Still quite a few on there though :!:


----------



## LadyJ

Jen thedoc has now booked  so you can take him of the naughty listy :lol: 


You only have till Thurday to book now folks 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Several more have now booked as well and all been taken off the naughty list :lol: :lol: 

Still 6 more to go though, don't forget booking closes at 9 am on Thursday 1st April.


----------



## LadyJ

Those still showing un confirmed are

Bronto
caz-cat
dpal3
charleyfen
spins

Please let us know if you have booked.


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi emmbeedee

I notice you have added your name to the list for this show.

Please make sure you book with Warners before 9.00am tomorrow morning when booking closes.

When you have booked please confirm yourself on our list.


----------



## Jezport

Should we have our tickets yet? As we dont have ours


----------



## clianthus

Hi Jezport

I asked in March about when the tickets would be sent out and posted here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-807896.html#807896

I would have thought they should have started sending them out now, but will definitely start after the booking close date, which is tomorrow.

They obviously have loads to send out so I don't think you need to panic yet.


----------



## suedew

we have booked and confirmed, arriving on Thursday.
Sue n john


----------



## emmbeedee

Well, this is the first time at a rally for us & what problems we have encountered trying to book! :? The latest, Warners cannot authorise our payment. Apparently, there is a fire at a BT exchange in London which is preventing authorisiations at the moment. I have tried 3 different cards so far but the same message from all three. :x :x :x 
I will try again later, but if they cannot authorise I hope they will extend their deadline! :!:


----------



## emmbeedee

OK, just tried again & it's worked!  
So, all being well, see you all there 8) 8)


----------



## clianthus

Hi emmbeedee

Glad you managed to book :!: 

I see you have confirmed on our list as well, thanks.

I hope you enjoy the show.

Still 6 on our list not confirmed :roll:


----------



## bigtwin

We've had our tickets now for a couple of weeks or so.

I'm sure that last year our tickets didn't arrive until a week or so before the show.


----------



## storeman

Hi 

We have booked with Warners and will arrive on thursday

Chris & Pearl


----------



## havingfun

*peterbourgh show*

hi,

being stupid again,managed to book and pay,but now dont remember how to confirm,sorry i,m having a senior morning,brain not working.

please confirm for me and i,ll try next time to remember.

thanks, mags


----------



## moblee

Hello Ladies

Booked & paid & confirmed this morning  


Hello mags you should get a email for your provisional booking which has a link to confirm with.


----------



## clianthus

Hi storeman & havingfun

I've confirmed you both on the MHF list, thanks for booking.

Club pre-booking for this show has now CLOSED.

Anyone who has not already booked can still attend, they just pay on the gate and will be parked in General Camping NOT in the MHF area.

We will assume that the 5 still unconfirmed have decided not to come:

bronto
caz_cat
dpal3
charleyfen
spins

Thanks you all for the massive turnout for this show, I think MHF will be one of the biggest club areas there !! Hope you all enjoy the show.


----------



## moblee

Hey Jenny, I've booked too :!: No thanks for Moblee  

No seriously I booked 10 minutes after the official close time money's gone out of the bank & I received a email from Warners so I should be fine :? ?


----------



## clianthus

Sorry Phil

Thank you for booking and confirming yourself so efficiently :lol: :lol: 

I was too busy concentrating on helping the others and making sure that Warners had actually closed booking


----------



## geraldandannie

clianthus said:


> Thanks you all for the massive turnout for this show, I think MHF will be one of the biggest club areas there !! Hope you all enjoy the show.


Without the 5 unconfirmed, there will be 105 MHF vans there 8O

Whose stupid idea was it to volunteer to help at Peterborough as their first official assistant marshalling job?   

Looking forward to it though. Please be gentle with us.

Gerald


----------



## moblee

That's alright Jenny,*I* don't want to be accused of nagging :wink: :lol:


----------



## artona

geraldandannie said:


> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you all for the massive turnout for this show, I think MHF will be one of the biggest club areas there !! Hope you all enjoy the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Without the 5 unconfirmed, there will be 105 MHF vans there 8O
> 
> Whose stupid idea was it to volunteer to help at Peterborough as their first official assistant marshalling job?
> 
> Looking forward to it though. Please be gentle with us.
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

I think its your important assignment to host a group BBQ G&A 

stew


----------



## LadyJ

Crikey Stew don't give poor Gerald a heart attack :lol: as it is he's going to have to be up at 6am and on the go till at least 10pm 8O 


Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Jacquie 8O I'm sure Gerald will be fine :!: 

Gerald, can I have a East facing pitch so I can get the sun in the morning & preferably a pitch with a sea veiw :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> he's going to have to be up at 6am and on the go till at least 10pm


Easy-peasy, Jac. However, I do reserve the right to have a bottle of wine to hand during the later hours 



moblee said:


> Gerald, can I have a East facing pitch so I can get the sun in the morning & preferably a pitch with a sea veiw


Hi Phil

No problems. Unfortunately, since we're very much the junior marshalls, we shall have to refer all such requests 'upstairs' :wink: But rest assured, your very reasonable request will be given all due consideration.

Gerald


----------



## artona

Just checked the forecast Gerald mate and its not good. 

We discovered at Mablethorpe that four breadboards per van will be fine, how many vans are you responsible for getting off the field?


----------



## LadyJ

Gerald

Of course you can have a bottle of wine to hand, just don't get drinking any of it :wink: you need a clear head and steady legs for this marshaling lark :lol: 

Phil

No sea view available at Peterborough sorry :lol: 

All bring your bread crates please


Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Peterborough is one of the best ones for being near the roads to get on and off the Pitch. 
http://www.fair-mobility.org.uk/maps/east_map.html


----------



## 96706

LadyJ said:


> No sea view available at Peterborough sorry :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


We can gather up a bucket of sea water from the good old English Channel & bring it with us, for all to view :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sea view available at Peterborough sorry :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> We can gather up a bucket of sea water from the good old English Channel & bring it with us, for all to view :lol:
Click to expand...

Don't forget the seagulls as well **** :lol: oh and a bucket of sand as well.

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

Do we know where we are at P'boro yet???
I'm just being nosey :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

moblee said:


> Do we know where we are at P'boro yet???
> I'm just being nosey :lol:


By the showground ring Phil inside the fence orange area I think could be wrong though usually am :lol: and Warne'rs have a habit of moving the goal posts :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi Phil

This is where Warners tell me we are this year:

 Over the other side of the showground to your area last year, in the ring near the exhibition area. (If you look at last year's plan, it is near Hymer UK and ASOC)

Hope that helps.


----------



## 96706

LadyJ said:


> **** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sea view available at Peterborough sorry :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> We can gather up a bucket of sea water from the good old English Channel & bring it with us, for all to view :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the seagulls as well **** :lol: oh and a bucket of sand as well.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

It can _*ALL *_be arranged, with a little bit of oil thrown in for good measure. A bit of flotsum & jetsum never hurt anyone. :lol: BTW we have pebbles on the beach down here, Anyone got some they can bring along :wink:

Just remember to pack your buckets & spades. Anyone got a paddlen pool we can use :idea:


----------



## LadyJ

**** said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> No sea view available at Peterborough sorry :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> We can gather up a bucket of sea water from the good old English Channel & bring it with us, for all to view :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't forget the seagulls as well **** :lol: oh and a bucket of sand as well.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It can _*ALL *_be arranged, with a little bit of oil thrown in for good measure. A bit of flotsum & jetsum never hurt anyone. :lol: BTW we have pebbles on the beach down here, Anyone got some they can bring along :wink:
> 
> Just remember to pack your buckets & spades. Anyone got a paddlen pool we can use :idea:
Click to expand...

I got a paddling pool **** :lol: but I think we have all seen enough of water for the time being :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> I got a paddling pool **** :lol:


Does this mean we can expect to see you in your swimming cozzie, Jac? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

geraldandannie said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a paddling pool **** :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean we can expect to see you in your swimming cozzie, Jac? :wink:
> 
> Gerald
Click to expand...

Well if we get a heatwave G anything is possible, cozzie is always in the van 8)


----------



## tanktop

*Peterborough Show*

Hi all ,
A bit late but have decided to come down from scotland to Peterborough show.
Will we be able to pay at the gate ?
Will we get into the MHF area.?
Can we bring dogs?
Is there Shower blocks /EHU available ?
This would be our first rally / outdoor show .
Hoping to be there Thursday to Monday.
Grateful for any info.

Tanktop


----------



## CliveMott

A Few answers :-

.
Will we be able to pay at the gate ? YES "If you would like to camp with us, then please follow
the signed for non-booked campers and you can pay on the gate" 

Will we get into the MHF area.? ADMIN answer please?
Can we bring dogs? YES
Is there Shower blocks /EHU available ? NO EHU. From memory some showers were on site last year.

Just come and "go with the flow"

See ya

C.


----------



## Polo

Hi there. You can pay at the gate, but this will not permit you to camp in the MHF area or any 'club area'. You will be directed to 'non-booked camping area'. This is the policy of the Show Organisers - Warners. 

Please do not let this put you off, because no doubt you will be able to find the MHF area fairly easily, once you have set your unit up. If not stop one of those marshalls with the orange tabards on and ask - they should be able to direct you. You then can catch up with all the members and then return to you unit where ever you are parked.

Have a safe trip down and we hope you enjoy the show.

Beth and Ray (Warners Marshalls Team and MHF'ers)


----------



## tanktop

*Peterborough Show*

Thanks, Clive, Beth and Ray,
Hope to see you all there and be able to put faces to names.
We will be the ones with the three chihuahuas.

Tanktop


----------



## phil4francoise

*peterborough show forum logo*

Evening all We are going to the peterborough show .Last year when we turned up most members has down loaded the motorhome forum logo with their names on it. Is the same happening this year and where do i down load the logo..Thanks in advance.


----------



## clianthus

Hi phil4francoise

LadyJ posted the link for the logo in the original Peterborough show thread, so in case anyone else missed it as well here it is:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-811801.html#811801

Hope this is what you need, I have moved your post onto the original thread as it does get a bit confusing when we have several threads running about the same show.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If by any chance any of you that have booked to camp with us at Peterborough find you can not go can you please let me know as I do know a couple of folks looking for tickets.

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## jocie

Could you please add me to the list of those who would like a ticket to camp with MHF. We thought we would not be able to go, but got an opportunity to go after it was too late to book. We are arriving on Thursday and paying at the gate but would prefer to camp with the club if at all possible, and will of course happily stump up the extra quid or so for the insurance!!


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks please check there tickets and make sure you have Motorhomefacts on them as you are not on Warners list that they have just sent us :roll: 

macca59
dpal3
Hobbyda
daveandlynne
Spins
tyrrells

Please let us know a.s.a.p



Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## AlanandJean

*Peterborough SHow Tickets*

I am now unable to attend the show as a camper due to the fact I am waiting for the delivery of a new gearbox. I have tickets for the above show which is for the Friday arrival date, for 2 adults and 1 child. Anyone interested please pm me.

Regards

Alan


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there,

I have just PM'd Alan to offer to buy his tickets from him but I fear as he submitted his post a few hours ago he may have already got a buyer - but who knows I might be lucky, so fingers crossed.  

Anyway, if we are unlucky and they have been already sold, I would like to request that if anyone else has to unfortunately cancel for any reason and wants to sell me their tickets, then let me know immediately and I will happily buy them off you. My brother (also a MHF member) is also looking for tickets to camp with MHF too, so even if Alan does sell me his, we still need another set.

We didn't think we could make Peterborough due to other commitments but we can now and sadly the pre booking line has now closed and although we can camp with in the general camping area, we would prefer to camp with MHF and catch up with both some old and new faces.

Sue


----------



## mandyandandy

I spoke to Dave and Lynne last night who said their tickets hadn't arrived yet, they have definitely paid and were going to contact Warners again today. 

Knowing them they have paid for a different show :lol: :lol: 

Will let them know what you have said as they don't come on here very often. 

Mandy


----------



## LadyJ

mandyandandy said:


> I spoke to Dave and Lynne last night who said their tickets hadn't arrived yet, they have definitely paid and were going to contact Warners again today.
> 
> Knowing them they have paid for a different show :lol: :lol:
> 
> Will let them know what you have said as they don't come on here very often.
> 
> Mandy


Mandy could you let us know what tickets daveandlynne have please

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

JollyJack and sweeny are also looking for tickets so if any of you cannot make Peterborough please contack them


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

JollyJack and sweeny are also looking for tickets so if any of you cannot make Peterborough please contact them

If tickets are given to another person could they please let us know who has them so we know who to expect.

Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## AlanandJean

*Tickets for Peterborough*

My tickets have now found a new home.

Alan and Jean


----------



## Jezport

If anyone needs any valeting or bodywork advice please don't be shy I really don't mind giving advice to MHF members and of course I never mind taking bookings for valeting. 

I will also bring some UV protecting tyre spray and if anyone wants their tyres done I will do them. All I ask is that you put a small donation into the MHF charity.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi,

Just want to thank Alan and Jean for selling me their tickets. I'm sorry that they have been forced to cancel though and I hope they get their MH back on the road very soon.

We are still looking for another set of tickets for my brother so if anyone does know of anyone who has been forced to cancel, then please can you PM me to let me know as he would happily buy them from them?

Thanks again Alan and Jean - you are a pair of stars! 

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Folks

We have been trying to clarify some discrepancies between Warners list of folks booked to camp with MHF and our list. 

Warners have 3 names which we do not seem to have, unless they have booked with MHF as their club and omitted to add themselves to our list. If that is the case, can the following folks please PM me with their username and I will add them to the MHF list:

S. Aitken 
A. Harvey
A. Smith

We also have the following on the MHF list which do not appear on the Warners list, I have been told by Warners that none of them have booked with us. Unfortuneately we will have to remove them from the MHF list as Warners will only allow them to camp in their pre-booked area, sorry.

macca59 - Possibly booked into C&CC
dpal3 - No booking at all
daveandlynne - Booked into general area
Spins - No booking at all
tyrrells - No booking at all

If any of the above wish to query their booking, please contact Warners directly on their information line: 01778 391123 ASAP


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks very much Jacquie,

Yes we are still on the look out for tickets 

4 Adults (JollyJack looking for 2 and Sweeny 2)

I anyone has any and wants to pm that would be appreciated.

We're going anyway but would much prefer to be with the MHF group!

Bob


----------



## mandyandandy

Hi,

They have received no tickets at all, so are Warners saying they have booked but forgotten to mention being with MHF . If this is the case do they not get tickets sent in the post or do they pick them up on the gate?

Sorry about this, Dave did the booking and he has a lot on his plate with personal stuff right now so may have forgotten to mention he wanted to camp with MHF.

Many thanks for letting us know.

Mandy

Would you mind emailing me as I am only on here in a morning and I know they were going to ring Warners today. 
[email protected]


----------



## catzontour

Sorry to be a pest but can we add our names to the list of those willing to buy tickets if somebody can't make it?

We didn't think we'd be able to attend but now we can - yippee! - and we would obviously much rather come and be with everyone from MHF.

Many thanks

Catz


----------



## Sonesta

Hee hee - there's a fair few of us queuing up now hoping to purchase cancelled tickets isn't there? I hope people don't see us all as circling vultures all poised and ready to swoop down upon our prey? I am not wishing bad luck on anyone; which results in them being forced to cancel their trip to Peterborough - so I'm just hoping someone wins the lottery and decides to take a luxury cruise instead!!!! 

Sue


----------



## catzontour

Sonesta said:


> Hee hee - there's a fair few of us queuing up now hoping to purchase cancelled tickets isn't there? I hope people don't see us all as circling vultures all poised and ready to swoop down upon our prey? I am not wishing bad luck on anyone; which results in them being forced to cancel their trip to Peterborough - so I'm just hoping someone wins the lottery and decides to take a luxury cruise instead!!!!
> 
> Sue


Oops  I hadn't thought of it like that, I prefer to think I'm offering a service by relieving the unfortunate motorhomer who can't make it of their tickets so they're not out of pocket :wink:

Catz


----------



## Sonesta

catzontour said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee - there's a fair few of us queuing up now hoping to purchase cancelled tickets isn't there? I hope people don't see us all as circling vultures all poised and ready to swoop down upon our prey? I am not wishing bad luck on anyone; which results in them being forced to cancel their trip to Peterborough - so I'm just hoping someone wins the lottery and decides to take a luxury cruise instead!!!!
> 
> Sue
> 
> 
> 
> Oops  I hadn't thought of it like that, I prefer to think I'm offering a service by relieving the unfortunate motorhomer who can't make it of their tickets so they're not out of pocket :wink:
> 
> Catz
Click to expand...

I agree Catz and that's my view also! I just didn't want anyone to think we were all sat here hoping people were forced to pull out so that we could benefit!

Hope to see you there and maybe all the MHF members left out in the cold, can form their own little MHF gathering on the general camping field? 

Sue


----------



## JollyJack

That's a good idea Sue


----------



## catzontour

I've downloaded a MHF forum logo to put in the window so we can easily be identified in the "billy no mates" corner of the general camping field :lol:

Catz


----------



## scottie

Hi sue
We could never leave you out in the cold, :lol: and if any member wants to come and visit the MHF lot then they are very welcome.lets have a party Its raining Gilbert I wonder who will be the star attraction this year,,    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p1nkie

*Newbie Show help please*

Hi all, as we've not been to a show with the van, and never been on a rally of any kind before, I hope you'll bear with me if these have been asked before 

Will we need to fill up with water before we get there? We've only ever used site facilities so far, largely 'cos we live in a 2nd floor flat and don't have access at home to an outside tap.

Will we need levelling blocks? (don't have any at the mo' and not needed them yet)

Are there toilets available?

We're booked with Warners to arrive on thurs. but won't now be getting there until Fri lunch time, I trust this wont cause any problems?

.... and anything else you think would be useful would be much appreciated. Otherwise looking forward to meeting you all

Guy


----------



## Sonesta

scottie said:


> Hi sue
> We could never leave you out in the cold, :lol: and if any member wants to come and visit the MHF lot then they are very welcome.lets have a party Its raining Gilbert I wonder who will be the star attraction this year,,    :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Aw George I know you just want me at your party so that you and your naughty brother Jim can ply me with alchohol and get a repeat peformance! I still haven't recovered from the last time you lot threw a shindig! :wink: However, I've managed to purchase tickets to camp with MHF now from Alan; who sadly has been forced to cancel and we are collecting them on either Mon or Tues. I'm just hoping to get some for my brother now as we like to be together. If my brother doesn't get tickets by Fri, we may decide to stay with him on general camping but whatever happens we will come and visit you all and have a drinky poo in your gazebo! You've been warned!!!! :rofl:

See you soon and by jove I hope it isn't raining!!!!!!

Sue & Gilbert xxx


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Newbie Show help please*



p1nkie said:


> Hi all, as we've not been to a show with the van, and never been on a rally of any kind before, I hope you'll bear with me if these have been asked before
> 
> Will we need to fill up with water before we get there? We've only ever used site facilities so far, largely 'cos we live in a 2nd floor flat and don't have access at home to an outside tap.
> 
> Will we need levelling blocks? (don't have any at the mo' and not needed them yet)
> 
> Are there toilets available?
> 
> We're booked with Warners to arrive on thurs. but won't now be getting there until Fri lunch time, I trust this wont cause any problems?
> 
> .... and anything else you think would be useful would be much appreciated. Otherwise looking forward to meeting you all
> 
> Guy


Hi Guy

Which show are you on about?

It is advisable to have water on board when arriving but there is usually a tap somewhere near to the camping area but you may have to carry the water as it is not always accessable with the van.

You may well need levelling blocks but these can be purchased at the shows.

There are usually toilets available but not always near to the camping area.

No problem with arriving Friday but if you could pm the rally marshal for whichever show it is your attending so that they know not to expect you on Thursday.

If the weather is wet then I would advise bringing something to put under your wheels i.e. bread crates or anything solid to stop you sinking

Jacquie


----------



## moblee

We always bring our own water,guy
Nothing like arriving putting the kettle on straight away & having a Brew without have to search for a Tap first,
Do you have something to carry water down to the van ?

There are usually Toilets on Rallies....How do you charge your leisure batteries ?


----------



## p1nkie

Duh  meant to say it's Peterborough 

Guy


----------



## phil4francoise

Having been to peterborough many times I would suggest the following are essential 
1 Full tank of water before you get there as the water stand pipes are on the perimeters of the camping areas so unless you are lucky or arrive very early you will not be able to refill with a hose
2 at least Two large containers to transport water 
3 A funnel to pour the water into your on board tank
4 There is no mains hook up .so unless you have a resonable solar panal try to bring a small genny which you can run a believe between 07.00 and 23.00hrs.
5 If you do bring a genny then brind a chain and padlock 
6 Levelling blocks are not a must as the ground is not to bad but if you want to be 100% level then bring them
7 something like the bottom of milk creates to stand on if it has been raining
8 LPG is available on site if you use calor gas ,if you have refillables fill up before hand
9 food for the duration if you dont want to eat fast food for four days,although there is a small outlet for day to day stuff like bread and milk.
10 A trolley to put the chemical toliet on as the nearest emptying point can be a fair walk.
11 enough cash as the on site cash dispensers charge a nice fee for using them
12 A pair of hand cuffs to stop you signing the dotted line for all the motor homes you want to drive home

Hope this helps


----------



## JollyJack

Hi Catz we got a logo in the window too..


----------



## tattytony

Unless there is another spare set of tickets for me I will also be on the general camping too with a crate of beer to hand :lol: :lol:


----------



## phil4francoise

*Re: Newbie Show help please*



p1nkie said:


> Hi all, as we've not been to a show with the van, and never been on a rally of any kind before, I hope you'll bear with me if these have been asked before
> 
> Will we need to fill up with water before we get there? We've only ever used site facilities so far, largely 'cos we live in a 2nd floor flat and don't have access at home to an outside tap.
> 
> Will we need levelling blocks? (don't have any at the mo' and not needed them yet)
> 
> Are there toilets available?
> 
> We're booked with Warners to arrive on thurs. but won't now be getting there until Fri lunch time, I trust this wont cause any problems?
> 
> .... and anything else you think would be useful would be much appreciated. Otherwise looking forward to meeting you all
> 
> Guy


Thanks for the thanks ,hope it helps you . Look out for us as the rally we are the ones with the white motor home


----------



## p1nkie

12 A pair of hand cuffs to stop you signing the dotted line for all the motor homes you want to drive home

Could have done with this advice at last October's NEC :lol: We went to look at layouts and came away with a brand new van!

Oh, ours is silver so we'll be easy to spot.

Don't have Solar or a genny, but then apart from water pump and a few LED lights have little need to use batteries. Genny is on Mrs P1nkie's shopping list tho'

Guy


----------



## Sonesta

Hey at this rate I can see 2 MHF meets going on. We'll have to have a competition to see which group has the most fun! :wink: I'll print off a MHF logo to stick in our cab window and of course like TattyTony we will come armed with ample supplies of wine and beer too! 

Does anyone yet know the layout of the showground and if so, roughly how far apart the general camping field is from the assigned MHF area? It would be great if they were close by so that we could all get together regardless of where we are camped!

Sue


----------



## tattytony

Hey sue can you email me the same copy of your MHF print and I will put that in my window too, shall be on my own I think this trip. 

[email protected]


----------



## catzontour

Woo hoo - perhaps it won't be so bad on the general camping field if there are a few of us - we won't feel so left out  

Catz


----------



## Sonesta

tattytony said:


> Hey sue can you email me the same copy of your MHF print and I will put that in my window too, shall be on my own I think this trip.
> 
> [email protected]


Hi Tony,

When we attended the Newark rally/meet LadyJ kindly put a link on the forum for attendees to download a MHF Logo with space to put their username on so that they could print it off and stick it in their cab window. I thought I would be able to easily locate that post by doing a search but unfortunatley I cannot find it and it seems to have now disappeared!

If by any chance anyone knows if we can still access this download, please would they be so kind as to post a link to it in on the forum so that I and others who may find it useful can print it off?

Thanks in anticipation. 

Sue


----------



## moblee

I think its on here sue

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-811801.html#811801


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi All

If anyone has any problems regarding attending the show we can be contacted on 07724107174

Safe Journey everyone

Regards

Richard & Mary


----------



## Sonesta

moblee said:


> I think its on here sue
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-811801.html#811801


Hi Moblee,

That's the one! Thank you, you're a star!

Sue


----------



## moblee

> Hi Moblee,
> 
> That's the one! Thank you, you're a star!
> 
> Sue


   You're welcome sue.

Now I'm NOT being big-headed or smug but we have had one for a few years now...My wife laminated it when we First down loaded it,virtually indestructable.


----------



## Jezport

We are still coming, but our electrobloc charger has fried. We have 220w of solar to rely on so should be OK.

If anyone has a high output charger that they could bring with just incase there is no sun. I have a genny that will run it.

Thanks

Jez


----------



## 1946

Hi Jez,

What is exactly the problem?? we are having problems with the 12v cutting out intermittantly and so we were thinking it was the ebl block. This is not the case as we tried to fit a new one and it still has the same problem.

Maddie


----------



## Jezport

1946 said:


> Hi Jez,
> 
> What is exactly the problem?? we are having problems with the 12v cutting out intermittantly and so we were thinking it was the ebl block. This is not the case as we tried to fit a new one and it still has the same problem.
> 
> Maddie


No mine is the charger that has a fault, Do you have a spare Electrobloc EBL269-2A ?

I have examined the circuit board in mine and could possibly repair it myself as it is just some of the small components that have over-heated and burned, but as the components are burned black I cannot identify them.

I know the circuitry quite well in my Frankia and if it is the same as yours I can have a look and see if I can identify your fault at Peterborough


----------



## 1946

No, it is not the same. Mine is a EBL220-2.
Roger has checked everything like fuses, etc. but nothing burned through. Thanks for the offer.
We will be on the Saturday night at Peterborough.
We will come and look you up.

Maddie


----------



## Jezport

1946 said:


> No, it is not the same. Mine is a EBL220-2.
> Roger has checked everything like fuses, etc. but nothing burned through. Thanks for the offer.
> We will be on the Saturday night at Peterborough.
> We will come and look you up.
> 
> Maddie


Most of the unit is the same i.e. the charging circuit.

If you do have a spare I would be interested in looking at it to identify the burned out parts in mine.

Looik forward to seeing you.

Jez


----------



## mygalnme

Hi does anyone know if we can get MHF discount on a day visit to Peterborough show? We can only get for the day this year probably the Sunday....just thought I'd ask   
Margaret


----------



## 1946

Jezport said:


> 1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not the same. Mine is a EBL220-2.
> Roger has checked everything like fuses, etc. but nothing burned through. Thanks for the offer.
> We will be on the Saturday night at Peterborough.
> We will come and look you up.
> 
> Maddie
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the unit is the same i.e. the charging circuit.
> 
> If you do have a spare I would be interested in looking at it to identify the burned out parts in mine.
> 
> Looik forward to seeing you.
> 
> Jez
Click to expand...

Hi Jez,

You are very welcome to stick your nose into our EBL board.
The new EBL board that I had I have to send back to the dealer in Germany.
Great service. I rang on Friday, he send it on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday morning. 

See you at the show.

Maddie


----------



## RichardandMary

Hi Margaret

Sorry   the discount only applies to weekend campers.

Regards

Richard & Mary


----------



## Jezport

1946 said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not the same. Mine is a EBL220-2.
> Roger has checked everything like fuses, etc. but nothing burned through. Thanks for the offer.
> We will be on the Saturday night at Peterborough.
> We will come and look you up.
> 
> Maddie
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the unit is the same i.e. the charging circuit.
> 
> If you do have a spare I would be interested in looking at it to identify the burned out parts in mine.
> 
> Looik forward to seeing you.
> 
> Jez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jez,
> 
> You are very welcome to stick your nose into our EBL board.
> The new EBL board that I had I have to send back to the dealer in Germany.
> Great service. I rang on Friday, he send it on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday morning.
> 
> See you at the show.
> 
> Maddie
Click to expand...

Thanks, did you deal directly with Schaudt?


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a few bits of information for you all  

The gates will be open Thursday, Friday & Saturday between the hours of 8am and 9.30pm. If you are later than 9.30pm arriving then you will probably be put in a holding bay till the morning, if this happens can you please let our rally marshal's know either by text of phone.

RichardandMary 0772 410 7174
GeraldandAnnie 0793 353 2402
LadyJ 0753 863 6122 (I'm only there as back up:lol

Below (hopefully) is a map of the showground, our camping area is in the orange bit on the right hand side near gate 10, well it is at the moment could all have changed by the time we get there:lol:

Jacquie


----------



## 1946

Jezport said:


> 1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1946 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is not the same. Mine is a EBL220-2.
> Roger has checked everything like fuses, etc. but nothing burned through. Thanks for the offer.
> We will be on the Saturday night at Peterborough.
> We will come and look you up.
> 
> Maddie
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the unit is the same i.e. the charging circuit.
> 
> If you do have a spare I would be interested in looking at it to identify the burned out parts in mine.
> 
> Looik forward to seeing you.
> 
> Jez
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jez,
> 
> You are very welcome to stick your nose into our EBL board.
> The new EBL board that I had I have to send back to the dealer in Germany.
> Great service. I rang on Friday, he send it on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday morning.
> 
> See you at the show.
> 
> Maddie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, did you deal directly with Schaudt?
Click to expand...

I rang them to see what the problem could be. Then I rang the dealer and he send me the EBL board.


----------



## MikeCo

mygalnme said:


> Hi does anyone know if we can get MHF discount on a day visit to Peterborough show? We can only get for the day this year probably the Sunday....just thought I'd ask
> Margaret


You will find the usual discount tickets in MMM or the Caravan Club Magazine for April.
They admit 2 adults for £11 instead of £13.
If you live anywhere near Caistor you are welcome to have ours out of the CC magazine.

Mike


----------



## tattytony

I will be on my own with my puppy in the non-booked camping area at this show as my wife has to work :lol: Will have my motorhomefacts logo in the window of course  

Thought I should put extra beer in the fridge but I think she might notice it missing from the house  

See you all there at the weekend


----------



## aldhp21

We're coming down on the Wednesday night so we can get in 1st thing Thursday morning. I need as much time as possible to get the awning up 

Does anybody know a decent place to park up for the Wednesday night nearby?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## geraldandannie

LadyJ said:


> GeraldandAnnie???????????


Gerald's number: 07933 532402 :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks to a new Gaslow installation, I have two Calor lightweight gas bottles, which need to be collected from the Peterborough Show.

The full one goes to the first PM I receive promising to put £10 into the MHF charity.
The (nearly?) empty one can go to anyone who wants it (again, let me know by PM).

You need to PM me before Tuesday night, as we're leaving on Wednesday morning.

Gerald


----------



## GerryD

MikeCo said:


> mygalnme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi does anyone know if we can get MHF discount on a day visit to Peterborough show? We can only get for the day this year probably the Sunday....just thought I'd ask
> Margaret
> 
> 
> 
> You will find the usual discount tickets in MMM or the Caravan Club Magazine for April.
> They admit 2 adults for £11 instead of £13.
> If you live anywhere near Caistor you are welcome to have ours out of the CC magazine.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

C&CC magazine has two tickets for £10.
Gerry

Edited to say that it is two for £10 in MMM May Magazine


----------



## Polo

Hi everyone. MHF are as you say by gate 10. That means we will only have to come down the road to come visiting. The grass is being cut, so bring your brooms!!!!! Its dry and firm and a little dusty at the moment. 

All of you drive safely and have good journeys.

By the way my understanding is that the gates open at 8 a.m. (grrrrrrrrrrrrrr) and close at 9 p.m.!!!! If you try to park on the outskirts the local bobbies are likely to move you on.

See you all shortly.

Polo and Himself


----------



## geraldandannie

geraldandannie said:


> Thanks to a new Gaslow installation, I have two Calor lightweight gas bottles, which need to be collected from the Peterborough Show.


Just to say both bottles have been spoken for.

Gerald


----------



## 96706

geraldandannie said:


> Thanks to a new Gaslow installation, I have two Calor lightweight gas bottles, which need to be collected from the Peterborough Show.
> 
> The full one goes to the first PM I receive promising to put £10 into the MHF charity.
> The (nearly?) empty one can go to anyone who wants it (again, let me know by PM).
> 
> You need to PM me before Tuesday night, as we're leaving on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald PM away :lol:

****


----------



## peaky

im getting REALLY jittery wondering if we are going to make it, airports in south suposedly to open tomorrow eve, our flight is booked for wed at 12.30, OMG, still hangs in the balance, wonder if we will miss our slot and have to join all those having to battle for an alternative slot, hope there will be extra flights im on an emotional roller coaster b4 ive even left !!!!


----------



## tramp

Hi all ,
Are the mods/wardens going to be nice and rake up all the grass cuttings so they dont get in the Vans :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .

WOOPS thats me in the dog house :roll: 

see you all Friday Am


----------



## artona

tramp said:


> Hi all ,
> Are the mods/wardens going to be nice and rake up all the grass cuttings so they dont get in the Vans :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .
> 
> WOOPS thats me in the dog house :roll:
> 
> see you all Friday Am


too busy mate drinking all of tramp's luverly red wine :lol: :lol:


----------



## frenchfancy

*Peterborough Show. Would like to meet!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi, We are going to the above with our Motorcaravanners Group North West Mids and North Wales, if anyone of you would like to make contact, just for a chat, please find us we will be all together. i have only met 2 members so far.

MOD EDIT

We try to keep to one thread for each show/rally, therefore this post has been merged with the main Peterborough Show thread.


----------



## stewartwebr

*Peterborough Show - Free Tickets Fri - Mon Camping*

Hello folks,

Well I have to admit defeat. I'm not going to make it home from Moscow on time to attend the Peterborough Show. The airlines are flying again but I need my relief to be here before I can go and that is going to take time.

So I have a set of tickets for GENERAL AREA Camping from Friday to Monday and tickets for 2 Adults and 3 Children.

If anyone is going to attend the show and has not bought their tickets yet please drop me a PM. First to say they want them can have them for free. I will have them posted to you first class tonight.

For you lucky people who are going to make it...enjoy

Stewart


----------



## tattytony

Thanks for the offer but i'm going tomorrow 8)


----------



## stewartwebr

Well it took about 15 minutes and the tickets have gone. Hope you all enjoy the show

Stewart

MOD EDIT

I left this as a separate thread from the main P'boro show thread so folks would get to see it more easily. However as the tickets have now gone I'll merge it with the main thread .

We do this to try to keep a single thread for each Rally/Meet/Show in this top 5 block.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hello-wee

The marshalls are on site. The field is dry, and reasonably flat. Our field is close to Gate 10 - see photo for a view from this gate.

Please make sure you check in with the marshalls before finding a pitch. Although we have quite a big field, we'll need to site everyone by white markers we've put out, otherwise we're not going to get everyone on. I hope this doesn't sound too officious, but we need to keep the gaps between the vans according to the organisers rules.

We look forward to seeing everyone  

Gerald


----------



## locovan

I love it when your masterful Gerald :wink: 
All packed and ready for the off tomorrow exciting :wink:


----------



## tramp

That tree looks lonely :lol: well it will be till all the dogs do there cock the leg thing :lol: :lol: :lol: .

hope the markers aint numbered as we know what happens with numbers on MHF meets  BINGO.

cam I be in the NON generator bit please


----------



## geraldandannie

locovan said:


> I love it when your masterful Gerald


I only did it for you, Mavis :wink:



tramp said:


> hope the markers aint numbered as we know what happens with numbers on MHF meets BINGO


I can guarantee this is a bingo-free rally 



tramp said:


> cam I be in the NON generator bit please


Errr ... can't guarantee anything, I'm afraid Russell  But the organisers do have specific times when generators are allowed to be used :wink:

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We have several requests of folks wanting to park together at Peterborough, the best way to achieve this is for you all to arrive together as we do not have room for juggling :roll: at these shows rallys unfortunately. We will do our best but please do not moan if your not parked with whom you want to be parked.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Gerald Ive got me balls and some new tickets so we can have bingo :lol: thats if we can find a small place to do it :roll: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

I've just had a chat with Polo, and she asked me to reiterate:



Polo said:


> By the way my understanding is that the gates open at 8 a.m. (grrrrrrrrrrrrrr) and *close at 9 p.m.*!!!! If you try to park on the outskirts the local bobbies are likely to move you on.


So any latecomers must try to get here by 9pm, and there is no 'holding area', so if you can't get here before the gates shut, you'll need to find somewhere to stay.



LadyJ said:


> Gerald Ive got me balls and some new tickets so we can have bingo thats if we can find a small place to do it


I hear that there's a dedicated, purpose-built bingo area at Peterborough. It's a shame it's at exactly the opposite corner of the site to the MHF pitches :lol: :wink:

Gerald


----------



## locovan

Gerald couldnt late comers stay at Peterborough Service's for the night??


----------



## Sonesta

Does anyone know what is the earliest time we can arrive on the showground tomorrow (Thursday?)

We're staying on the Northey Lodge caravan park tonight, which is 20mins from the showground and we don't want to arrive before we are allowed in!

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Hi Sue

I believe from a previous post by LadyJ that the gates open at 8am!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-833178.html#833178


----------



## locovan

The camping gates open on Thursday 22nd April at 10.00am


----------



## patp

I've got a couple of American refugees staying with us. Anyone got any room?

Brother and his 5 year old son have been stuck here since the volcano erupted. They do have a flight booked now for Sunday so we will be attending from Friday and leaving him to fend for himself. He will have to get himself to the airport too :roll: 

See you all there!

Pat and Chris


----------



## geraldandannie

Sonesta said:


> Does anyone know what is the earliest time we can arrive on the showground tomorrow (Thursday?)


According to Polo (one of the Warners marshalls) the gates will open at 8am.

We're up and ready for ya! 

Gerald


----------



## stewartwebr

*Free Peterborough Show Entertainment Tickets*

Hello,

Due to me being stuck overseas I have posted and given away my tickets for the show.

I thought my mate would want my tickets for the Sat's evening entertainment with Tom O'Connor but it turns out he will not make it either.

So I have 2 FREE tickets which will need to be collected at the show. The first person to PM me can have them. I will send them my name and address to allow them to collect at the showground.

Hope you all enjoy the show.

Stewart

PLEASE NOTE: these are tickets for the Entertainment on Sat night ONLY Does not give you access to the showground nor camping.


----------



## phil4francoise

Hi ,I have pm you .Regards Phil


----------



## phil4francoise

Good morning to every one at the show We are here so come and say hello .We are flying British and French flags so easy to spot. If you are on your way have a safe trip.


----------



## stewartwebr

The first e-mail arrived at 08:02am by firewood so he gets the tickets

Hope you all enjoy the show

I have just got home....at last :roll:


----------



## mandyandandy

For those heading this way it is blue skies and sunshine. 

Traders had an excellent day, was with a small stand when cashing up and he had taken £15,000 yesterday and had to go home to restock last night. 

Wish we had bought the bikes, very spread out and our friends have ended up about as far on the opposite side of the place to us and finding them last night was a needle job!! 

Have a good journey and a great day to all those already here. 

Mandy

6.30am and not many stirring yet


----------



## geraldandannie

mandyandandy said:


> 6.30am and not many stirring yet


I've already been up and walked the dog :wink:

But as you say, the site is pretty quiet 

Gerald


----------



## phil4francoise

*Free Ticket for the Saturday night show Peterborough*

Good morning campers A big thankyou to Stewartwebr for the tickets
for the Saturday night show .We only needed one more so if there is any one at the show thats is in need of one ticket for tonight please email me with your mobile number and i will call you .First to email gets it. [email protected]


----------



## Pammy

mandyandandy said:


> For those heading this way it is blue skies and sunshine.
> 
> Traders had an excellent day, was with a small stand when cashing up and he had taken £15,000 yesterday and had to go home to restock last night.
> 
> Wish we had bought the bikes, very spread out and our friends have ended up about as far on the opposite side of the place to us and finding them last night was a needle job!!
> 
> Have a good journey and a great day to all those already here.
> 
> Mandy
> 
> 6.30am and not many stirring yet


Were were there yesterday as day visitors and went to the Lillypad Leisure stand to get a sun canopy. It was absolutely packed, so left it til later in the afternoon to get the canopy. Still queuing. The guy said he had to go back home to get more supplies. Must be the sunshine. :lol:


----------



## sooty10

Having a great time here and the weather is fantastic. Just about to phone the bank to arrange a loan for the drinks tonight in the bar.

Sooty


----------



## lucy2

sooty10 said:


> Having a great time here and the weather is fantastic. Just about to phone the bank to arrange a loan for the drinks tonight in the bar.
> 
> Sooty


 2x bottles san miguel + plastic glass of wine £ 9.50

Bloke in front of me @ bar asked young girl if they did mortgage faciilites, she said she wasnt sure if they did!!! youth of today completely over her head


----------



## Rocles

sooty10 said:


> Having a great time here and the weather is fantastic. Just about to phone the bank to arrange a loan for the drinks tonight in the bar.
> 
> Sooty


Have fun .... wine is already open here in Mobi on the Funsters field


----------



## lalala

We were there yesterday, our first visit, and really enjoyed it. Looked at lots of vans but luckily saw nothing we preferred to our own! Dodgy business looking at other vans, what would we do if we fell in love with another?
I obviously missed something because I thought MHF was having a stand, I'd even said I'd help - but we couldn't find it anywhere.
It would have been good to stay but not possible this year,
Lala


----------



## wooly

Hi They were there, saw Dave Burly (THE BOSS) on Friday. They are in the Cattle sheds next to Van Bitz That's what they gave you a programme for when you went in!!. We had a great day on Friday, lovely weather, bought a few bits and bobs and had a chat to some great people over lunch. What more could you want?
Michael


----------



## lalala

Well I'm really disappointed we missed the MHF site, we did look in the programme and couldn't find it, even under M. Annoying thing is we were at the Van Bitz site as we are going to have a Strikeback fitted and it was good to meet Nick before going to Taunton. We also went to Bilbo's site just across from Van Bitz.
Don't know how we missed it!
Lala


----------



## bognormike

Sounds like Nuke's usual place. :roll: Could have been under company name (Fuzion Concepts Ltd) or Outdoorbits?


----------



## geraldandannie

lalala said:


> Well I'm really disappointed we missed the MHF site, we did look in the programme and couldn't find it, even under M.


That's because you should have been looking under *O* for OutdoorBits, the commercial arm of MHF :wink:

Had a good day today - walked into Peterborough (about 5 miles odd), had a bit of lunch, and walked back again. Arrived back in time to greet the final of our 107  vans on site 8O

Everyone seems to be having a good time, doing whatever they want to do. I fell in love with a Hobby yesterday, but when I went back with Annie, and she pointed out all the things we didn't like about it, I could see I'd been bewitched by the blue-lighted glasses cabinet just inside the door  So far, the only things we've bought have been for our stomachs - apart from a CND / peace flag for Annie. Could it be we have everything we need for our van? :?:

Gerald


----------



## b16duv

Are the keys in the bowl yet, or is it still too early? :twisted: 

David

jealous I'm not there!


----------



## DABurleigh

I picked up a set of Porsche keys. I'm obviously out of date; didn't know they made motorhomes.....

These are selling like hot-cakes. If I can borrow a tape measure I might get some myself.

http://www.mysunshade.co.uk/
http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/Peterborough

Dave


----------



## tattytony

Back home in Taunton from Peterborough, had a great time and met a few members too 8) 

Had my van remapped got another flag and a bottle of toffee vodka (hic hic) :lol: 

It was sad to see that on many occasions IDIOTS emptying their black/toilet waste down the grey waste at the toilet block next to the food area :evil: :evil: why oh why as it was so obvious its not for toilet waste :!: :!: 

I still enjoyed myself at the show and look forward to the next one that I can attend


----------



## moblee

Back home safe from P'boro.
Excellent weekend....Met Old & new members (Not old) you know what I mean :lol: :lol: 

Also had a tour of Artona's self build very impressive :!: 

Thanks to the Marshall's...Richardandmary,Geraldandannie.

When the rain woke us up this morning I did wonder if Gerald had laid on a Tractor 8O :lol: :lol:


----------



## b16duv

Is there anyone still at Peterborough, leaving tomorrow to come to Scotland who could pick up a set of alloy wheels for me please?

All help gratefully received/expenses reimbursed.

David


----------



## 1300man

hi big thanks to marshalls etc,great weekend,if goerge/anne,jacky/brian,are about still :lol: about white van on mhf site .once again great thanks to all.


----------



## p1nkie

We're just home in Cheltenham after a detour to some friends near Bristol for a BBQ! Many thanks to Marshals and rally organisers, who did a great job. Not so the Warners marshals who directed us to the arena on arrival. Bet not many of you have driven your mhomes around a speedway track :lol: 

Hi to those of you we had the pleasure of meeting and we look forward to meeting more of you next time  

Guy Mel & Georgia


----------



## artona

moblee said:


> Also had a tour of Artona's self build very impressive :!:
> 
> :lol: :lol:


glad you liked it Phil. Which tour guide showed you around, was it UncN?  

We really enjoyed the show, our thanks to the marshalls for their time and efforts. It was also great to meet up with the loads of members we have not seen for so long

stew


----------



## MyGalSal

b16duv said:


> Is there anyone still at Peterborough, leaving tomorrow to come to Scotland who could pick up a set of alloy wheels for me please?
> 
> All help gratefully received/expenses reimbursed.
> 
> David


David
I have pm'd you re alloys. We are leaving Peterborough tomorrow for Ayr.
Sal


----------



## DABurleigh

Great weekend, thanks for peoples' enjoyable company and Richard/Mary, Gerald/Annie and Norm for marshalling.

I love Peterborough show when the weather is good and I'd happily take again what we had. The bit of rain this morning didn't intervene.

Fortunately my journey home was smooth, steady and enjoyable, in contrast to the traffic hell I suffered on Friday afternoon!

I DID miss an MHF informal gathering on Saturday evening in a marquee. At the last Peterborough show I went to I was disappointed at the same, defected to MHFun and had a super time. I nagged nuke and he took due note; at least he said he did .... From what I heard today a couple of MHFers did the same. I'll join them again next year :-(

Dave


----------



## clianthus

DABurleigh said:


> I DID miss an MHF informal gathering on Saturday evening in a marquee. At the last Peterborough show I went to I was disappointed at the same, defected to MHFun and had a super time. I nagged nuke and he took due note; at least he said he did .... From what I heard today a couple of MHFers did the same. I'll join them again next year :-(
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave informal gatherings in a marquee are not possible when we have 104 motorhomes attending (212 people) !!

None of the Rally staff have motorhomes that could carry the weight of a marquee to fit that number of people in, let alone the time or energy to erect it and take it down as well as marshalling the show.

That's why we haven't got a marquee that size. The one we do have is somewhat past it's sell by date, still too heavy to transport and not big enough anyway.

Glad I managed to impress with the new MHF area though! :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

Fair enough, Jen. I still think an informal gathering a la Global on the van area (not the polytunnel) could have been a goer, given it was warm enough. If the weather had been against us, obviously not.

Courtesy of the MHF new area next to the foodstalls I must seriously think about having a cooked breakfast at home; normally I just have a coffee and a slice of toast. They say breakfast like a King, lunch like a Prince and dine like a Pauper. After breakfast today the only other things I ate were a croissant at lunch and a banana on the drive home. I'm not hungry and my body's had a chance to burn the calories instead of sleeping on them.

Dave


----------



## catzontour

tattytony said:


> Had my van remapped got another flag and a bottle of toffee vodka (hic hic) :lol:


That's funny, we did exactly the same but without the flag!! 

Back home from Peterborough now, we had a great time. Didn't realise the general non booked camping area was sooo big -
had a stroll round and only managed to spot one other MHF sticker.
Had a wander round the MHF section and chatted to one or two people but nearly everyone was out! Must remember to book early next time!

Catz


----------



## frenchfancy

*Petereborough Show*

Just back from Peterborough show, great, and fab weather. Does anyone know how many motorhomes were there, and how many acres the showground is, just interested thats all.


----------



## Sundial

*Peterborough show*

 Thank you to Richard and Mary, Gerald and Annie for their superb marshalling skills - how you managed to get us all onto the pitches and able to get out again easily was a masterpiece!!

What a fantastic weekend - made better by the weather of course - but just how many units were on the site I wonder - it was an amazing sight.

See you next time
Sundial


----------



## b16duv

MyGalSal said:


> b16duv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anyone still at Peterborough, leaving tomorrow to come to Scotland who could pick up a set of alloy wheels for me please?
> 
> All help gratefully received/expenses reimbursed.
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> David
> I have pm'd you re alloys. We are leaving Peterborough tomorrow for Ayr.
> Sal
Click to expand...

Thanks Sal, I have pm'd you but it may be too late.

If anyone is still at Peterboro and reads this, if you could pass my mobile no. to Sal i'd be grateful.

07843 017285

Thanks

David


----------



## hymerhome

One of the marshalls told me that there were 4,000 vans booked into the show, add to that those who did not book and you maybe double that figure. Certainly felt like it; a sea of white vans! 

I arrived late Friday and was way back in the general non-booked camping, but many more came after me. 

I studied the map carefully before leaving my van, as I was unsure I would ever find it again.


----------



## MyGalSal

What a superb weekend. Put us down for next year now please!
Thanks Gerald and Annie, Richard and Mary, you did a stirling job, very efficiently and very cheerfully, coping with us all arriving mob-handed!
Wasn't it just seventh heaven ....motorhomes to the left of us, motorhomes to the right of us..... - plus even more provided by the dealers for us to wander round - and dream about...... Mmmmm Hobbbbyyyy
FYI I have been in contact with B16duv.
Until the next time-
Sal


----------



## tramp

Cheers all , for a great show 8)

just got home time to search for a new tap  .

Ref Marque- brilliant idea lets not all fallout over this BUT :evil: we really need somewhere to meet and for the KIDS to go rather than running round the vans etc, not very safe.

WHY could a local company not come and errect one for us and then take it down afterwards saving those early/late departures form the chore of taking it down, Now I know there was 100+ vans but even with some dropping round the vans etc by a few unnamed hero`s :wink: still very few people cross mixing  .

And from what I remember from the VERY first peterborough show attended by MHF  yes remeber those cold wet times we ahd a small marque for the day use and informal gatherings at night out the cold wind [well I`m a softy southerner] . If other clubs can do it why cant we  for a few pounds each extra surely we could hire something it dont have to be huge as we dont have that much space around the vans.

Where`s our Dunkirk spirit :lol: :lol:

and shame on those attending for not displaying there MHF names we now dont know who to complain about,


----------



## nukeadmin

well what a show !!
All the traders I spoke with had a very good show, myself included so bodes well for the other shows this season.

Nice little swell of pride that the little ole site i started 7 years ago now has grown to proportions that we are now accommodated on a "proper" pitch allocation at Warners shows (i.e. we were shaded out on the site plan and annotated as MHF)

Given that every year we increase our size at these events and that last year we had around 70 vans and this year we had >100 in around 4-5 years (constant / increased growth rate assumed) we could be the biggest club altogether 

Well done to the marshalls for all their hard work setting up and keeping things running cleanly

As stated Dabs our events are just growing and growing in size and so it makes it more and more difficult to hold a central venue so to speak


----------



## SilverF1

We've arrived home safely, all spent up and a bit tired.

Thanks to the marshalls Gerald, Annie, Richard and Mary as well as Uncle Norm.

To all those who chatted to us and gave advice, our thanks, too.


----------



## Ginamo

We voted this the best Rally so far. The weather, position on the showground and all the Marshall's hard work made it a fantastic weekend. 

Has anyone worked out how much distance has to be covered when marshalling over 100 vans? How many welcoming smiles etc. We arrive early and can jaunt off to the show, forgetting those who have to wait another day or so before they are free.

Perhaps anyone who has ever been guilty of just not turning up when expected should bear this in mind.

As usual we spent too much but with such a fantastic array of stalls, how could we resist? Especially as having found our perfect van earlier this year, I had no need to jump in and out of virtually every other van for sale, just had to have those little extras to make the new one even better!!

Roll on the next Rally!

Gina.


----------



## rayc

Ginamo said:


> We voted this the best Rally so far. The weather, position on the showground and all the Marshall's hard work made it a fantastic weekend.
> Gina.


Lesley and I agree with all of that. We do appreciate all the hard work by the few.
Ray


----------



## oldenstar

Just to add our thanks to Gerald and all marshals for their big contribution to a great 4 days at the show.

Also to the great people in the surrounding vans who made the stay so enjoyable.

Roll on next year.

We are out for a month now, and that was a great start.

Paul


----------



## b16duv

A big thanks to MyGalSal for offering to help me with transporting some new wheels back to Scotland. 

Very much appreciated, especially as she was prepared to inconvenience herself to help.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## mandyandandy

Excellent show, thanks to all those who helped make it what it was, especially the marshals as always superb.

Didn't over spend for a change but did a lot of dreaming and planning for the future and what we will be looking for. 

Walked more than I have in years and still stiff today with 2 nice big blisters on balls of my feet. 

Thanks again
Mandy


----------



## Friant

I wasn't able to make the show this year, did I miss any new "must have" accessory, gadget or service? It does seem to be the show to find unusual items.


----------



## DABurleigh

Yes, the shades I posted about on the bottom of page 23 of this thread! 

If you wanted some, you HAD to queue, no matter when you went there.

Dave


----------



## havingfun

*peterborough show*

just a big thankyou to all who helped to organise the rally,position of the site,top notch,and the stewards,for the fantastic smiles when we arrived,much appreciated.

great show,great people to talk to,great neighbours in surrounding vans,thanks to who dropped our awning when it was full of water,sayed it from being ruined,thanks again.

see you all again soon.

mags


----------



## 96706

Big thanks from us too, to everyone who devoted their time & energy to make sure we all had a good time. 

Enjoyed the Line Dancing display on Friday Night Ye Ha 
How the older generation keep going that long beats me! :lol: 

Woke up to a spot of rain on Sunday, but did it spoil the day, 
not a bit. 

Only proved how water repellant the Windblocker mesh can be if set at a jaunty angle outwards, rather than straight down  

Will we be back next year - you betcha :lol:


----------



## JimM

Val & I would like to thank all who made it such a fantastic show all the drunken bums, all the marshals , and all other members who popped by the awning nice to meet up with old faces & even nicer to meet some new faces who we hope to meet up with again all in all a good show
( by the way did any one find a solar panel by the side of the road I somehow lost mine off my roof )!!!


----------



## locovan

Jim How do you loose a solar panel 8O 
Ray and I had a great time and it was lovely to see new and old faces again.
Thanks to Gerald and Annie and all that helped them out.
I really did enjoy it and will be at Newbury Show this time I will take a list of names so that I know who you all are.
We all really do need to wear a badge :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

Yes it really was a great show and although we parked on the disabled field, we fortunately ended up being immediately opposite my brother who was pitched on the MHF field. The marshalls did a great job and I thank them on behalf of my brother for all their hard work . . . Well done! :thumbright:

A special thank you goes to AlanandJean who sold us their MHF show tickets as Alan went to so much trouble to get them to us and he was so helpful. So thanks again Alan, you are a star and if ever we cross paths, a bottle of Chardonay will be cooling in the fridge for you.  

Being so close to the MHF field I met many old and new faces and it was great to have so many lovely people make the time to come and say hello to us.  Mind you it is hard to remember everyone's names so as Mavis suggested, maybe some kind of MHF namebadge eould be great idea? You can buy those clear plastic pin on badge holder thingymajigs can't you, so if we bought some of them we would just have to write our user names on a piece of cut to size card to go inside the holder??? We could write our username on the top and our Christian names underneath just to help save any confusion???? 

The weather was glorious (apart from the Sunday) and everyone was sat outside enjoying the sunshine, cooking bbq's and socialising with friends! What more could we ask for? 

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

HI All

I've started a photo album in the gallery if any of you have any piccys please add them to it

Peterborough Photo Album

Re badges you can make the MHF van badge that we ask you all to put in your van windows small and laminate it and just stick a pin on it with sellotape quite easy to do. :wink: This is one I did

Jacquie


----------



## emmbeedee

This was our first rally & generally very enjoyable. Due to a prior engagement in the morning, we couldn't arrive until Saturday afternoon, I think we were probably the last to arrive . We were met by Gerald who escorted us to our pitch. I couldn't believe how close we were to the show, any closer & we'd have been part of it!
After a chat to Gerald, we wanted to have a look around & find some food. Before that, however, we needed to switch the fridge to gas. Our van was fine, once we (well me really) remembered how to use everything. I had checked the water systems during the week but hadn't checked the gas. For various reasons, we hadn't stayed in it since June last year & now I couldn't get any gas to come through, either to the fridge or anything else. Our gas locker is quite large so acts as a repository for all sorts of goodies, parking boards, levelling blocks, jump leads, water hose, etc., as well as two full size gas bottles. This is fine but it does tend to restrict access & visibility. I could ascertain, though, that the gas valve on the bottle was definitely on, but still no gas would come through. Fiddled about for ages & SWMBO was getting worried about the entertainment tickets which had to be collected before 4.30 pm. In the end I had to rush off & get the show tickets before the office closed. Now, I hadn't realised how big the show was & had some difficulty finding the office, as in the rush I had left the map behind. Once the office was found & the tickets collected, next problem was finding my way back to our van amonst the many thousands of others.
(This is beginning to sound like one of Pussers episodes except that thankfully no toilets were involved).
When I got back I found the valve on the regulator (which I'd forgotten about & couldn't see because of all the clobber in there) was "off". (Probably from habitation service). Problem solved, fridge now fine. Tried the gas heating, (with fan assist), all working well. We've got the grill working properly now as well, as last year food kept falling off the back of the pan. We complained to the dealer at service time, who tactfully suggested the it might be because we hadn't got the pan in the guides properly. Red faces all round! 
Then we set off in search of food. I had seen one food area on my tour around after collecting our tickets, so we went there first. SWMBO didn't fancy food there, so we looked for somewhere else. She normally uses her mobility buggy but she tried without it on Saturday afternoon, also not appreciating the sheer size of this show. I had to leave her leaning on a tree & go back to the van to fetch her buggy. Then I discovered she had both keys for it in her handbag so another round trip to collect those! I did a lot of walking! Eventually we found a fish & chip stall which satisfied our hunger pangs, but after all the delays time was getting on & we could see a queue forming for the entertainment. We went to join the queue but then spied a side door with buggies being let in early  We bagged a seat in the second row, right by a BIG speaker though. What a super show, we had Tom O'Connor, (compere), Roger De Courcey, (sp?), Faith Brown, Buck's Fizz & Cannon & Ball. Very good value for the £15 extra each. The seats were terrible, though, tiny steel things zip-tied together & very cramped. We noticed others (old hands?) had brought cushions with them. I rushed out in the interval & found my way back to our van (dark by now) & collected some cushions (& a torch). I'm sure I couldn't have survived for the whole three & a half hours without a cushion. 
On Sunday we were shocked to be woken up by rain on the roof, but it didn't last long & we then toured the show, I've never seen so many motorhomes, must have been thousands on display & many more thousands camping like us. We bought a few bits & pieces but mostly just looked. By the time we got back to the van on Sunday evening we were too exhausted to do anything else so we had to forgo the Sunday entertainment.
Monday morning, we were one of the last to leave. I looked for a marshal to book out but they had already left so I had a chat to a few remaining stragglers & then went round the corner to meet up with my brother & his wife who live about 5 minutes from the showground.
All in all, a most enjoyable weekend, if a little frustrating at times & many thanks to all involved in the show. A good shakedown for the van, too, good to know everything seems to be working well.
I'm sure this isn't the right place but I'll mention a couple of other items whilst I'm in the writing mood!
The bed rolls we made up work very well too, keep us lovely & snug. They were described by a lady in MMM Jan 09 & are truly excellent, so many thanks to her.
Oh, and the alarm's working fine now too, after I fitted the bonnet switch properly. The dealer had offered to fit it for us when we bought the MH & I naively assumed the dealer would fit it themselves. Instead, they sub-contracted the job to a specialist in Bristol. When it started going off randomly I complained & was informed only 12 months warranty on the alarm, so I decided to check it out myself. The memory code said bonnet had been opened so I removed the bonnet switch & found rust! The fitter had simply drilled a hole for it & left unprotected steel, which he had used for the earth return. Surprise, surprise, it had rusted. I removed all the rust, painted it with Bondaprima, then finished with white paint. It shouldn't rust again anytime soon. Then I fitted an earth lead back to a nearby nut, rather than try & earth as they had done by not sealing the bare steel. I've complained to the dealer & e-mailed them the photos.


----------



## rogerandsandra

Just to say thanks to all the organisers, for everything including the weather :wink: 
How lovely to catch up with friends, old and new.
A special thank you to Jakjon, who saved our dinner by loaning us a gas bottle, ten minutes after the 'gas shop' closed :roll: 

Sandra and Roger


----------



## JimM

locovan said:


> Jim How do you loose a solar panel 8O
> :wink:


I don't really know just know A transit passed us on the A1 pointing to the roof we thought vent must be up Val went to check 
said all was okay pulled in to lay by checked roof Guess what no solar panel either some one popped up the ladder as it sits is (sorry sat ) in a removable bracket and helped them self possibly when we were in shopping centre just round from show ground 
OR it just have been lifted by the wind and flew off thank god it never went through some ones windscreen 
I am sure I would have been told if that option had been the case

Jim M


----------



## catzontour

Sonesta said:


> You can buy those clear plastic pin on badge holder thingymajigs can't you, so if we bought some of them we would just have to write our user names on a piece of cut to size card to go inside the holder??? We could write our username on the top and our Christian names underneath just to help save any confusion????
> 
> Sue


After the week I've had, I could do with one of those just to remind me of what my name is!! :? Now, where did I put that glass of wine.... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I wish it was Peterborough again this weekend because we had such a great time last week, even though we were parked about five miles away from everyone else. Mind you, I'm glad we're not on the motorway right now (which is solid with traffic) in the pouring rain 8O

Catz


----------

